# Questions about being an EMT



## E.G-ville (Sep 10, 2010)

I am a Pre- Physician Assistant sophomore at UF. I am considering dual enrolling next semester at UF and a local community collage to become EMT certified. My only concern is that I am a 5'5" 130lb 19 year old woman and I am concerned that due to this I may not be able to find a job as an EMT once I am certified. I am by no means weak, but I certainly don't have as much upper body strength as a guy. Do any of you know any petite woman EMT's? I was also wondering what a typical day looks like for an EMT and if you are required to drive an ambulance as an EMT? 

**I posted this in the wrong forum previously. I actually recieved a good response, but I want to make sure I put this question in the right forum


----------



## 8jimi8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just for your partner's sake you should probably do some weight training and be able to lift your half of a 150 lb man.  I believe in my EMT-B class they noted that 150lb was the max limit that 2 rescuers should try to lift alone.  Don't get me wrong, i'm sure all of these hulks out here on emtlife regularly lift much heavier with only 2 responders.

In short, it legally shouldn't hold you back, but physically if you don't carry your weight, your partner's will suffer injuries.


----------



## Cohn (Sep 10, 2010)

Well... I know many tiny female EMTs and there will always be two people there, you and probably a medic. Thing is... if you need help ask for it! Never lift if you don't feel comfortable lifting!


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 10, 2010)

I know many medics and EMTs much smaller than you. 

Make sure you work hard on your body mechanics and form when lifting, and start a strength training program for sure. I know a female medic who is probably about your size or smaller that actually teaches a formal class on special lifting techniques and such for the smaller people and women of her agency. You could always speak to smaller folks and ask if they've learned any tips or tricks. 

In general, most EMTs on ambulances spend their shifts hanging out in quarters or parked somewhere on the rig waiting for calls. Some agencies are busier than others, and some days are busier than others. I have a friend who likes to visit the local museum between calls when he's working IFT. 

Most ambulance companies will require you to drive. There are some instances in which EMT-Bs working for an ambulance only ride, but they're rare. There are a few other environments that hire EMTs that do not require driving, such as the ER.


----------



## 94H (Sep 10, 2010)

I know people at my company who are shorter than you and can probably lift less. 

Anything over 250 at my company and they send you a second crew to help lift.


----------



## Cohn (Sep 10, 2010)

94H said:


> I know people at my company who are shorter than you and can probably lift less.
> 
> Anything over 250 at my company and they send you a second crew to help lift.



or seaworld


----------



## E.G-ville (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the help! It makes me feel a lot better about my chances of being hired!

...."or seaworld" so mean


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 11, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> I know many medics and EMTs much smaller than you.
> 
> Make sure you work hard on your body mechanics and form when lifting, and start a strength training program for sure. I know a female medic who is probably about your size or smaller that actually teaches a formal class on special lifting techniques and such for the smaller people and women of her agency. You could always speak to smaller folks and ask if they've learned any tips or tricks.
> 
> ...



This is so right.  Body mechanics are more than half of strength in lifting.


----------



## buttery1 (Sep 11, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Just for your partner's sake you should probably do some weight training and be able to lift your half of a 150 lb man.  I believe in my EMT-B class they noted that 150lb was the max limit that 2 rescuers should try to lift alone.  Don't get me wrong, i'm sure all of these hulks out here on emtlife regularly lift much heavier with only 2 responders.
> 
> In short, it legally shouldn't hold you back, but physically if you don't carry your weight, your partner's will suffer injuries.



I agree, definitely start squatting some weight. This is America... hahaha most of the 150lb people aren't sick.. Haha it's the big ones!


----------



## spike91 (Sep 11, 2010)

I've met many EMTs with significantly smaller statures. As long as you can aid in lifting you'll be fine.


----------



## ERMedic (Sep 12, 2010)

I know some smaller EMS providers than you. It's all about the proper lifting technique you'll learn in class.


----------



## Trip (Sep 27, 2010)

E.G-ville said:


> I am a Pre- Physician Assistant sophomore at UF. I am considering dual enrolling next semester at UF and a local community collage to become EMT certified. My only concern is that I am a 5'5" 130lb 19 year old woman and I am concerned that due to this I may not be able to find a job as an EMT once I am certified. I am by no means weak, but I certainly don't have as much upper body strength as a guy. Do any of you know any petite woman EMT's? I was also wondering what a typical day looks like for an EMT and if you are required to drive an ambulance as an EMT?
> 
> **I posted this in the wrong forum previously. I actually recieved a good response, but I want to make sure I put this question in the right forum



My volunteer fire company has two EMT's that fit your description as well as one that comes close and is in her late 40's. Size doesn't necessarily matter. And, when all else fails, there's the driver to help. The ambulance company I work for has two or three...


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 27, 2010)

Cohn said:


> or seaworld



That is classic.


----------



## gary1969 (Sep 27, 2010)

My personal opinion is to be very careful with your back. After I retired from EMS, I had  5 hours of back surgery. I am or was a very strong person and lifted with little problem. But I have seen people who's lives were ruined by improper lifting or talking people out of vehicles at awkward angles (rapid extrication). Maybe you can take the course and not work as an EMT ? A PA pays a lot more !


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe your service has a bariatric truck available.  We have one that has ramps and a winch, no lifting required!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm female, 5'1, and can deadlift about 145lbs. Just do strength training if you don't feel adequate.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea, this is a little older, but the only thing that you posted that might be a problem finding work as an EMT is your age.


----------



## LSalander (Jan 31, 2011)

I just failed a physical agility test at a company that requires you to lift a 250lb gurney (striker with a sand-bag patient dummy) up two flights of stairs, twice.  They said even though normally you would call for backup if needing to lift that much weight, they needed to be sure you could do it if necessary.  

I'm a 5'4 130lb female who runs regularly, does pilates and yoga, and works at a ranch doing heavy lifting and physical labor 3-4 days a week.  I do not consider myself fragile or weak, but I got my *** handed to me by a freakin' gurney.  Very defeating... 

Is this the normal test with ambulance companies (in San Diego)?  I'm worried that I just won't be able to do the job if this is what it takes.  

Needless to say, getting a set of weights today :excl:


----------



## Trip (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus Jose said:


> Is this the normal test with ambulance companies (in San Diego)?  I'm worried that I just won't be able to do the job if this is what it takes.
> 
> Needless to say, getting a set of weights today :excl:



Not at my company. We just need to pass a DOT physical and be somewhat healthy. I don't know of too many medics that could pass that in Upstate NY. Just keep trying. It's a rewarding career.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 31, 2011)

> My only concern is that I am a 5'5" 130lb 19 year old woman



One of my former partners was a 55 y/o, 5'1" 97lb ovarian cancer survivor.  You probably look like the Incredible Hulk compared to Irene.  Don't worry about your size.



> or seaworld



I would totally work on one of those marine mammal rescue teams.  I prefer my blubber padded patients to have blowholes. LOL


----------



## LSalander (Jan 31, 2011)

Trip said:


> Not at my company. We just need to pass a DOT physical and be somewhat healthy. I don't know of too many medics that could pass that in Upstate NY. Just keep trying. It's a rewarding career.


Thanks.  I'm not giving up, still eager and determined.  Good to hear I'm not far outta my league.  

...but still gettin' those weights tonight.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jan 31, 2011)

Jesus Jose said:


> Thanks.  I'm not giving up, still eager and determined.  Good to hear I'm not far outta my league.
> 
> ...but still gettin' those weights tonight.



The cost to buy the weights you'd need is quite prohibitive. I'd strongly recommend you go to a gym rather than buy 10-lb dumbbells. 



8jimi8 said:


> I believe in my EMT-B class they noted that 150lb was the max limit that 2 rescuers should try to lift alone.



Hahahahahaha. Ahahahaha.


----------



## cmetalbend (Feb 2, 2011)

ERMedic said:


> I know some smaller EMS providers than you. It's all about the proper lifting technique you'll learn in class.



I actually found there were more body mechanic training in a CNA course. I guess due to the majority are women lifting  patients regularly. Not that women are weak by no means.


----------



## clibb (Feb 2, 2011)

E.G-ville said:


> I am a Pre- Physician Assistant sophomore at UF. I am considering dual enrolling next semester at UF and a local community collage to become EMT certified. My only concern is that I am a 5'5" 130lb 19 year old woman and I am concerned that due to this I may not be able to find a job as an EMT once I am certified. I am by no means weak, but I certainly don't have as much upper body strength as a guy. Do any of you know any petite woman EMT's? I was also wondering what a typical day looks like for an EMT and if you are required to drive an ambulance as an EMT?
> 
> **I posted this in the wrong forum previously. I actually recieved a good response, but I want to make sure I put this question in the right forum



It doesn't matter in EMS, maybe for flight cct. We have girls that are 110 to 180 lbs. The same with guys 130-250. One girl used to model a lot. When she was going through EMT school she 105 and she did a lot of arm and chest muscles to be able to carry the cot and all that and quit modeling.



8jimi8 said:


> Just for your partner's sake you should probably do some weight training and be able to lift your half of a 150 lb man.  I believe in my EMT-B class they noted that 150lb was the max limit that 2 rescuers should try to lift alone.  Don't get me wrong, i'm sure all of these hulks out here on emtlife regularly lift much heavier with only 2 responders.
> 
> In short, it legally shouldn't hold you back, but physically if you don't carry your weight, your partner's will suffer injuries.




I agree on the 150 lb man each. I wouldn't lift more unless I HAD to. Ask a personal trainer what you should do to get some good muscle endurance going. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## xshellyx (Feb 2, 2011)

You'll be fine. Im 5'6 120lbs, and a 22yr old female. Not gonna lie I had trouble my first day, but you get used to it. Lifting the gurney is all about practice and technique. By the third day of working with patients and the gurney, I was lifting just fine. I recommend starting a gym workout routine though, focusing mostly on forearm, upper body, and back lifting exercises. Dont give up and goodluck!


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 3, 2011)

You'll get used to it, but head out to the gym and work on your upper body strength. I'm a 19yo female, 5'4, 150lbs, and I'm not the strongest best lifter on my squad. But I can still help, and do my job. But you can't be afraid to say that you can't handle it.

And, if it's any consolation, many squads, especially the paid ones, are starting to get power stretchers, so there's no lifting required when it comes to the stretcher. You'll still have to lift backboards and such, but I'm sure by the time you finish school and your EMT, it'll be rare to find a department that _doesn't_ use power stretchers.


----------



## PotashRLS (Feb 4, 2011)

Lady_EMT said:


> And, if it's any consolation, many squads, especially the paid ones, are starting to get power stretchers, so there's no lifting required when it comes to the stretcher. You'll still have to lift backboards and such, but I'm sure by the time you finish school and your EMT, it'll be rare to find a department that _doesn't_ use power stretchers.



That is true but they are significantly heavier than the conventional.  They also would be the best thing since slice bread if in and out of the ambulance was the only lifting you had to do.  The real killers are porches (especially the old wood ones) and shorter steps that you may not get a stair chair out for.  They pose a real accidental drop hazard.  Winter time is a real pain with snow and ice everywhere up here.  Strong legs, keeping what you are lifting close in to your core, and never having your patient off the ground longer than necessary are some of the things we strive for.  We stay with Ferno cots that fold into their own chair.  People sitting in the chair under their own power (if able of course) eliminates one lift that you have to do.  They also go down stairs like a stair chair.  As an empty cot, they are quite a bit lighter than the power assist types.

In regards to your size, I wouldn't worry much.  You will be fine.  If the patient is too big, you get help.  Common sense will prevail.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm 6'4" and 250+ pounds and I feel like a weakling next to some of the tiny gals I've been around lately. I think that big guys like me are far more likely to use improper lifting technique than people like you who have to pay more attention to technique and plan your lifts. Guys my size tend to apply brute force to a situation when planning and technique might be the more sensible course of action.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 5, 2011)

PotashRLS said:


> That is true but they are significantly heavier than the conventional.  They also would be the best thing since slice bread if in and out of the ambulance was the only lifting you had to do.  The real killers are porches (especially the old wood ones) and shorter steps that you may not get a stair chair out for.  They pose a real accidental drop hazard.  Winter time is a real pain with snow and ice everywhere up here.  Strong legs, keeping what you are lifting close in to your core, and never having your patient off the ground longer than necessary are some of the things we strive for.  We stay with Ferno cots that fold into their own chair.  People sitting in the chair under their own power (if able of course) eliminates one lift that you have to do.  They also go down stairs like a stair chair.  As an empty cot, they are quite a bit lighter than the power assist types.
> 
> In regards to your size, I wouldn't worry much.  You will be fine.  If the patient is too big, you get help.  Common sense will prevail.



Ours is a Stryker, and it's not that much heavier than a conventional stretcher. But it is a total pain to get in and out of houses. Every pro has a con, which I tried explaining to my department when the said "oh look new toy lets buy it." And I'll have to look into the Ferno cots, that sounds interesting. 

[/off topic]


----------



## systemet (Feb 20, 2011)

I realise this is a little old, but -- it's not the muscles of the arms and upper body that are important for 90% of lifting in EMS.  It's having strong legs, lower back and core to transmit strength from the lower body to the torso.

These are areas where the average woman has a much smaller strength deficit compared to the average man.  Weight training also helps, especially motions that mimic lifting a stretcher, e.g. deadlifting.


----------



## lyonhart37 (Mar 10, 2011)

i currently work in a private ambulance company as an EMT, and there are all sorts of me and women who work with, and they are all sorts of shapes and sizes, and it truly doesnt make a difference, as long as ur good at ur job, thats what matters, and if its your dream, and u are passionate, and u wunt it bad enough, then ur biggest weakness can be ur biggest strength,


----------



## EMTKhrys (Mar 18, 2011)

Im female, 150 lbs and 5'5" and took a fit/lift test yesterday and passed everything but carrying the stretcher with a 220 lb dummy and then a 120-lb dummy up steps and back down 3x. My hand cramped up right at the end, which made the next task hard because my hand was still cramped a little. Im pretty upset. I obviously need to work on strengthening my forearms. Any other pointers that haven't been pointed out before? At this point, i have no idea if i'll get another chance or not.......:sad:


----------



## Frozennoodle (Mar 18, 2011)

I am 5'0" male and 150 lbs.  I regularly move patients without difficulty.  Sometimes, on heavier patients, it is harder for me to load into the back of a high unit but I get it done.  On the vanbulances I don't have any issues at all.  I've never had a partner hurt themselves while lifiting with me.  I do try to get on the stretcher side when using draw sheets because it's obviously less of a stretch.  That being said I have worked out in the past and am currently on a strength/cardio program.


----------



## Observer101 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have just started doing P90X and have to say that it is starting to pay off...hope it does


----------



## Amycus (Mar 21, 2011)

Krys- I don't know how your interview process goes, this may be a "trick", but if your hand cramps up- SAY SOMETHING!

Part of the job is to communicate with your partner or anyone else lifting- which includes being very vocal about if you're losing your grip/it's too heavy etc. I've carried plenty of patients out on boards, or chaired people UP stairs, and stopped my partner at a landing/the porch etc, straight up saying "I'm gonna lose my grip, gotta put this down a second." Way better than dropping your patient.

Edit: Oh and lifting people UP stairs with a stairchair is an astronomical pain, considering we use the Ferno chairs with the treads, which already weigh 50+ LBS, instead of just using the cheap chairs that have practically nothing to them and weigh 5 lbs lol


----------



## cappello91 (Mar 29, 2011)

as stated already I've met many EMTs of similar or smaller stature who work without problem!


----------



## BtoPin2012 (Mar 30, 2011)

E.G-ville said:


> I am a Pre- Physician Assistant sophomore at UF. I am considering dual enrolling next semester at UF and a local community collage to become EMT certified. My only concern is that I am a 5'5" 130lb 19 year old woman and I am concerned that due to this I may not be able to find a job as an EMT once I am certified. I am by no means weak, but I certainly don't have as much upper body strength as a guy. Do any of you know any petite woman EMT's? I was also wondering what a typical day looks like for an EMT and if you are required to drive an ambulance as an EMT?
> 
> **I posted this in the wrong forum previously. I actually recieved a good response, but I want to make sure I put this question in the right forum



You will be fine. You will have a partner to help you lift, and if you get a very large patient, firefighters are always available for lifting assistance. We have a female on our volly squad about your size and she does just fine. Good luck to you


----------



## LSalander (Mar 31, 2011)

*Using additional resources for lifting*

I've gotten mixed reviews on this issue from EMTs I've spoken to.  From instructors I was told that you always 'request additional resources' when necessary, such as help with lifting heavy patients.  From an EMT I take a class with, that is frowned upon.  He said it's not realistic to expect your company to use additional resources to help two EMTs lift the average 'heavy' person.  I'm assuming heavy would be someone close to or over 200lbs...?

I just started as an EMT, so don't know squat at this point.  I worry my upper body strength won't be sufficient (I'm a 5'4, l30 lbs chick).  I passed the lift test for the company I'm with now, but it was hard!  I started a weight training program a few months ago when I failed another company's lift test, but still struggled to lift 120 lbs, going upstairs with it and doing the other exercises they required.

Anyway, guess my question is if it's realistic that you'll be able to rely on additional help lifting patients that aren't morbidly obese?


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 31, 2011)

If you feel unsafe with just you and your partner doing something, ANYTHING, even just lifting a patient, you call for assistance.


If you agency refuses to send a second truck or other resources to help, you need to find a new company.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 31, 2011)

LSalander said:


> I've gotten mixed reviews on this issue from EMTs I've spoken to.  From instructors I was told that you always 'request additional resources' when necessary, such as help with lifting heavy patients.  From an EMT I take a class with, that is frowned upon.  He said it's not realistic to expect your company to use additional resources to help two EMTs lift the average 'heavy' person.  I'm assuming heavy would be someone close to or over 200lbs...?
> 
> I just started as an EMT, so don't know squat at this point.  I worry my upper body strength won't be sufficient (I'm a 5'4, l30 lbs chick).  I passed the lift test for the company I'm with now, but it was hard!  I started a weight training program a few months ago when I failed another company's lift test, but still struggled to lift 120 lbs, going upstairs with it and doing the other exercises they required.
> 
> Anyway, guess my question is if it's realistic that you'll be able to rely on additional help lifting patients that aren't morbidly obese?



When that EMT-Idiot, is on disability with a back injury struggling to pay his bills and living in his parents' basement for the rest of his life, you can feel good about yourself knowing you did the smart thing and got help when it was needed and will continue to have a rewarding life and career.

Even if the company you work for fires you for that, rest assured they don't give a crap about you if you get injured. They will just hire another person with a patch and a pulse.

All reputable EMS companies would rather you call for help than get hurt. Any employee who is promoting the machosadist approach to lifting is a person clearly demonstrating their advice isn't worth crap.

If you recall your training, "Identify the need for additional resources."

That is there for a reason. If you need help ask for it. Make sure you use proper technique always. Your strength will come with time. You may require additional resources today, but not in a year for the same patient.


----------



## LSalander (Mar 31, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> When that EMT-Idiot, is on disability with a back injury struggling to pay his bills and living in his parents' basement for the rest of his life, you can feel good about yourself knowing you did the smart thing and got help when it was needed and will continue to have a rewarding life and career.
> 
> Even if the company you work for fires you for that, rest assured they don't give a crap about you if you get injured. They will just hire another person with a patch and a pulse.
> 
> ...



Linuss, Veneficus, thank you for your feedback!  EMT-'I' is a young guy (22), all muscles and testosterone...hoping I'll have a partner with more experience and less 'tude.

I think I've been hired with a good company and hopin' they feel the way you both do about additional resources.  I'm excited about working and looking forward to getting more and more experience myself.

B)


----------

